# Look at this dork.



## Leel (Mar 24, 2008)

*I've had him for 11 months now, he was "free to a good home" and since I had to leave my tiels with my parents I couldn't resist, so this is Beanie! 
His a 4 yr old cinnamon GCC



































*


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

He's such a pretty boy!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He is beautiful. I just love conures!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Such a precious pic him with his binky lol 
Handsome Bird


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Aww, Beanie is precious!! What a cutie-pie. 
Thanks for sharing his photos with us.*


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

He looks like he has a TON of personality.. it was fun to see the photos!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a nice looking bird. Congrat's, and thank's for sharing pics...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What an adorable little fellow!*


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Gosh.

So adorable..!!!! Love him.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Beanie is absolutely precious!!! And good for you for adopting!!!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww such an adorable green cheek! I just love the way they hold stuff with their claws. My GC Drogon always feed himself that way


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What a sweet and gorgeous boy your Beanie is, I bet he gives you many moments of happiness and lots of laughter as well.


----------



## Leel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Yes, he can be very sweet, he gets tricky with his hormones kicking in though. So much puke and so many bites!
Thank you everyone, his preening on my hand as I type *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow he is so cute..


----------

